# APS Installer - Fehler "String could not be parsed as XML"



## Lars1973 (29. Apr. 2014)

Habe seit einiger Zeit folgendes Problem mit dem APS Installer - das Update der Packagelist wird mít folgendem Fehler abgebrochen:

*String could not be parsed as XML*


Hat bis vor ca. 4 Wochen problemlos funktioniert, auch ein Update auf die letzte Version 3.0.5.4p1 hat den Fehler leider nicht behoben.

CURL ist installiert und funktioiert. 


Die in anderen Threads vorgeschlagene Lösung (Löschen aller Pakete in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/aps_meta_packages und Tabelle 
aps_packages in dbispconfig) hat leider nichts gebracht.


Woran könnte der Fehler liegen ?

Verwendet wird Debian Squeeze (installiert nach Tutorial) mit ISPConfig 3.0.5.4p1.


Danke !


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2014)

Die Pachkagelist wird vom Server apsstandard.org geladen. Die Fehlermeldung besagt wohl dass apssatndard.org html Fehler in seinen Webseiten hat, so dass php sie nicht mehr parsen kann.


----------



## Lars1973 (29. Apr. 2014)

Gibt es da ein Workaround ?

Also z.B. den Fehler im String zu beheben und diesen dann direkt von ISPConfig verarbeiten zu lassen ?

Die Meta-Pakete selbst werden alle geladen und in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/aps_meta_packages geschrieben - nur die Datenbank dpispconfig/aps_packages wird nicht aktualisiert...

So habe ich z.B. das Meta-Paket WordPress-3.9-23.app.zip - aber keinen Eintrag von WordPress in der Liste der verfügbaren Pakete...


Danke !


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2014)

Ich muss mir das mal im detail ansehen. Ich füge es mal im bugtracker ein.


----------



## Lars1973 (19. Mai 2014)

Gibt es da schon einen Workaround bzw. Patch ?


----------



## Till (19. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir das hier auf mehreren servern in 3.0.5.4 und 3.0.5.4p1 angesehen und es funktioniert, ich konnte das problem daher nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## Lars1973 (25. Mai 2014)

Konnte das Problem nun wie folgt lösen:

1) Neuinstallation IspConfig3 (virtuelle Box => neuer Server)
2) Sites -> Update Packagelist auf neuem Server
3) Tabelle dbispconfig.aps_packages auf altem Server gelöscht
4) Tabelle dbispconfig.aps_packages von neuem Server auf alten Server übertragen
5) Verzeichnis /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/aps_meta_packages von neuem Server auf altem Server eingespielt

-> Problem gelöst. Dürfte bei den APS Packages etwas durcheinander gekommen sein...


Grüße
Lars


----------



## n1smo (2. Juli 2014)

Hab genau das gleiche Problem,

aps_meta_packages werden zwar geladen, aber die Datenbank bleibt leer.

Das Merkwürdige ist, dass das auf meinen zwei Server quasi parallel passiert ist.

Log ist voll mit folgenden Einträgen:

[INTERFACE]: APS crawler: Cannot read metadata from...


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das kopieren der kompletten Datenbank, etc, wirklich eine Lösung ist.

Dann sind die APS vermutlich wieder da, aber funktioniert dann auch das updaten der Liste?


----------



## mborsi (17. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich hole dieses Thema mal wieder hervor da ich aktuell genau das gleiche Problem habe.
Gibt's dafür inzwischen einen offiziellen Fix oder hat vielleicht einer der Betroffenen noch eine zündende Idee gehabt?

Danksehr


----------



## Till (18. März 2015)

Das war an sich seit langem behoben, es ist jetzt aber ein neuer Fehler aufgetaucht der daran liegt dass einige Linux Distributionen das ssl Zertifikat von apsstandard.org nicht validieren können und daher der Download der dateien per Curl fehlschlägt. Du kannst das hier mal versuchen:

http://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3/commit/31ba2619349271c914f8667a1a710e8a6cd66df3
http://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3/commit/27978b1082cf730da91a675b18bbe625f4c8cf39


----------



## mborsi (20. März 2015)

Danke für den Tip,
der Download funktioniert, im Verzeichnis /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/aps_meta_packages kommen auch alle Pakete mit den neuesten versionen an. Nur die Datenbank, und damit die Liste, bleibt leer.


----------



## MarsWarrior (21. März 2015)

Habe genau das gleiche Problem.

Datenbank aps_packages bleibt leer! Pakete sind da!


----------



## Till (23. März 2015)

Ich denke mal der Download geht nicht, dass es in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/aps_meta_packages Unterverzeichnisse mit den namen der Pakete gibt ist kein Zeichen eines erfolgreichen Downloads. Es gibt da im Moment Probleme dass sich Pakete von apsstandard.org nicht mit curl per https runter laden lassen, ich sehe mir das mal an. aber an sich müssten die beiden obigen Patches da schon helfen.


----------



## Till (24. März 2015)

https://www.howtoforge.com/communit...not-be-parsed-as-xml.68854/page-2#post-327090


----------

